# Connecting my sony viao to my home theatre



## DJShane (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a sony Viao and I would like to connect it to my home theatre system.. its a panasonic home theatre with a usb connection as well a music port connection. My laptop has usb, is400 connections

what can I do to play music from my laptop through my home theatre?

I have windows vista os


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DJ, Welcome to TSF :wave:

My guess is you can't.

Does your Sony have any digital audio out plugs? 
Does your Pana have any digital audio in plugs?

Unless both are present the best you'll get is stereo out to the Pana which might be able to accept it and simulate surround. But even that's a stretch.

Need model numbers to say more.


----------

